# Wolverine Brass 85002 O Ring Replacement



## Trainman (Dec 29, 2017)

I have a Wolverine Brass 85002 that has a slight "seepage" at the top and bottom of the spout pivot area. I have the diagram for the faucet and I'm trying to figure out how the "kitchen cap nut" number 4 in the diagram is removed. I have the handle off and it looks like it would unscrew but don't want to risk damaging the faucet. Anyone have experience with this?

Thanks,

Rich


----------



## Trainman (Dec 29, 2017)

*85002 Parts diagram*

Forgot the file. 

Rich


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

FIRST LEARN ENGLISH !
PROFESSIONAL PLUMBERS ONLY !

GO to our sister site http://www.diychatroom.com/


----------



## acesfour (Apr 22, 2014)

My preference is for kindness rather than criticism but that is just me. Yes, this person should go to the DIY chat room. Given we have now told him what an idiot he is I find it only fair to also tell him that yes he needs to remove the nut.

Tracy
Aces Four


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Use a Sawzall.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Get a can of o-ring rejuvenation spray. Spray it around the base of the spout. That should take care of it with no tools involved.


----------



## Oorgnid (Apr 5, 2016)

Billy Mays here, with another exciting product.


----------



## Trainman (Dec 29, 2017)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> FIRST LEARN ENGLISH !
> PROFESSIONAL PLUMBERS ONLY !
> 
> GO to our sister site http://www.diychatroom.com/


A little courtesy goes a long way. Maybe I can return the favor when you appear on one of the forums that I participate in. A simple question does not require a NASTY reply.

Happy New Year.


----------



## Trainman (Dec 29, 2017)

acesfour said:


> My preference is for kindness rather than criticism but that is just me. Yes, this person should go to the DIY chat room. Given we have now told him what an idiot he is I find it only fair to also tell him that yes he needs to remove the nut.
> 
> Tracy
> Aces Four


The issue is that the nut is not accessible from the top with the chromed piece in place. Any idiot could have figured that out that the nut needs to be removed (sorry). I just want to know if the chromed piece that sits over the cartridge just unscrews. A simple question that didn't require this much discussion. 

Thanks


----------



## Trainman (Dec 29, 2017)

GAN said:


> Use a Sawzall.


Another wiseguy.

FWIW - I will ask your administrator to remove me from your forum. Class really shows, doesn't it.


----------



## Trainman (Dec 29, 2017)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> FIRST LEARN ENGLISH !
> PROFESSIONAL PLUMBERS ONLY !
> 
> GO to our sister site http://www.diychatroom.com/


The reason I decided to post here is because this product is ONLY sold to PROFESSIONAL plumbers. The average homeowner would throw out a broken one and replace it with a Moen, Delta or Kohler as support for this online is virtually non-existent. 

Does that make sense.

BTW - I have asked your administrator to remove my account from your forum.

Have a happy New Year.


----------



## indyjim (Apr 29, 2017)

You should throw it out. We buy from wolverine brass, but not their faucets. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trainman (Dec 29, 2017)

indyjim said:


> You should throw it out. We buy from wolverine brass, but not their faucets.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sadly that's what I found out after it was installed.

I appreciate your reply.

Rich


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Trainman said:


> Sadly that's what I found out after it was installed.
> 
> I appreciate your reply.
> 
> Rich


 












I'm a bit late to the party. Rich, did you ever get the cap nut removed? I don't do un-paid consulting in the field, but the nut either unscrews or pops off. 

My advice, call a plumber.


----------



## Trainman (Dec 29, 2017)

Tommy plumber said:


> I'm a bit late to the party. Rich, did you ever get the cap nut removed? I don't do un-paid consulting in the field, but the nut either unscrews or pops off.
> 
> My advice, call a plumber.


I haven't worked on it yet. I'm waiting for the O ring kit to arrive. Right now it is 15 degrees in NY and plumbers are at a premium. I spoke with the plumber who originally installed it for $369.00. Replacing the O rings is a service visit with a base charge of $150.00. I don't deny anybody their livelihood, but if I can DIY that will be the route. It looks like it may indeed just unscrew with a brass nut underneath to release the cartridge.

Thanks, I appreciate your input.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Trainman said:


> Another wiseguy.
> 
> FWIW - I will ask your administrator to remove me from your forum. Class really shows, doesn't it.


Yep & proud of it. Do you do "free work"? Ask your doctor to drop his fees next visit.

We tend to jump on people who can't "READ" the rules before posting, whether you think they are fair or "its just a question".

Free advice to the general public is not publicized or welcome here.:vs_no_no_no: 

How about trying to call up your towns Plumbing Inspector and get his advice. At least he is local.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Trainman said:


> I haven't worked on it yet. I'm waiting for the O ring kit to arrive.* Right now it is 15 degrees in NY and plumbers are at a premium*. I spoke with the plumber who originally installed it for $369.00. Replacing the O rings is a service visit with a base charge of $150.00. I don't deny anybody their livelihood, but if I can DIY that will be the route. It looks like it may indeed just unscrew with a brass nut underneath to release the cartridge.
> 
> Thanks, I appreciate your input.


 












Oh so it warmed up?.........:laughing:. I'm in north FL and we are dipping into the 20's tonight and tomorrow night; flurries for parts of N. Florida.

Anyway, back on topic: Thread closed.

I was in a festive mood, but as I posted, I do not do un-paid consulting in the field. If some person wants to pick my brain {ie: they want me to tell them how to perform a repair without paying me for said repair and only pay me a nominal fee for showing up} my answer is: I don't do un-paid consulting. I'll gladly tell you how to do it for $90/hour with a 2-hour minimum.


----------

